# Beautiful night



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

For a campfire and family! The kids are doing skits and mimes. I can't believe that it's still February!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Patti. What I enjoyed most was going outside late at night and looking up at the countless stars, especially on a cold crisp moonless night. The sky would be so clear, and there wasnt any street lights nor 'light pollution' at all. Even better was if there was an off and on gentle breeze blowing. It sounded awesome blowing through the tops of the pine trees, that was the only sound I could hear. It was so remote. I loved those humbling moments of peacefulness and wonder. 
That was in Georgia not that long ago. Not here in Jax lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I sure understand that, Dawg! I really don't like living in town. The best thing about our place is that we are just 5 or 6 miles from anywhere I need to get to in our town, but we still have that remote feeling with the woods around us.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me,too,Nanny!!!I can drive to the grocery store in less than 10 minutes but it's open country where I am,for now.In the last 2 months I have noticed an increase farms for sale and large parcels of land for "development".I've been down that road before w/ my last house.When I first moved there,there was a cow pasture behind us.I would listen to them at night.Then it was turned into a neighborhood,then more neighborhoods,businesses,schools and all the roads needed major reconstruction to handle the traffic.I left 17 years ago and they are still building there.I don't want them to do that here.I'm too old to move again and I love it here.I hope homesteaders come and buy the farms,not developers but I'm not holding my breath.We have decided if it happens,we'll sell out,buy a 5th wheel(if I can figure out the chicken coop)and be rolling stones.There are a lot of places n the US I would like to see.And if we don't like the neighbors,we can unplug and leave.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I live on an acre in a semi deed restricted are, like you can't have roosters, LOL, or more than 2 horses on an acre, or park on the side if the road. It's still a real country neighborhood where everyone is on an acre, many have pigeon coops as large as a house. I have everything I need within 1.5 miles.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love campfires, roasting marshmallows. Just relaxing by the fire listening to it crackle ...awesome nights.. 
I live in farm country, have 4 horse farms and 1 dairy farm on my street, we have an acre ,my neighbor has 11 behind us. It's nice here, I am 20 min from stores and I love it. I hate city life. If I coukd move and have more acres we would


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I completely fell off the weight watchers wagon with the roasted marshmallows and S'mores!!


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

We have 100 acre farm as a weekend getaway, my 3 girls and 7 grandkids love it, has a pool too. Along wit kangaroos, wombats, goannas, even a Komodo dragon, fire some critter. No chooks, not there that often. Maybe when Lindsay retires. My 3 year old granddaughter calls it the marshmallow farm, they build a fire and toast them, made me think of it when you mentioned it Maryellen.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your farm sounds wonderful.I'd love to see all that wildlife.I have to go to the zoo to see kangaroos and Komodo dragons.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

100 acres?can I move in ???


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd have to pass on Australia (no offense Valentine) too many deadly poisonous snakes, spiders and box jellyfish.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Your black widow is more lethal than any spiders we have. Just don't tamper with them, it's not like they are roaming the streets.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If I were to go to another country,I think Australia would be my destination....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Florida has 2 poisonous spiders; widows, and brown recluses. As for snakes, I haven't seen any deadly ones, just black ones. I'm more afraid of an alligator jumping out of the water at me. And I see them where I fish. I guess they can live in salt or fresh water?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have blk widows and brn recluse (fiddle back) ,copper head snakes, rattlesnake, cotton mouth, coral snakes and several others here.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

guess Dawg53 lives in a cacoon. I don't like the look of spiders either but we can learn from them as they do to weave our web daily and allow bygones to just BE.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Valentine said:


> guess Dawg53 lives in a cacoon. I don't like the look of spiders either but we can learn from them as they do to weave our web daily and allow bygones to just BE.


Nah, watching too many "Crocodile Hunter" reruns.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We have the brown recluse spider but I've never seen one.We also have rattlers(at least the Dept of Natural Resources says we do,I've never seen one of those either)cotton mouths and water moccasins,I wear snake boots when fishing except when it's over 80 degrees them I take my chances.10 years ago I even saw a black bear,I chased her until she went into thick brush then I stopped because I didn't want to get in the poison ivy which probably saved my life.She had a collar on so I thought she was someone's pet.Turned out it was a tracking collar and she was looking for her lost baby or so they said on the news a couple of days later.I must've been scary because she ran away from me.I won't make that mistake twice.


----------

